# Trying to join a lodge in Killeen Texas or near by need help!!!



## Wanttojoin (Feb 6, 2012)

My name is Aaron and have been thinking about joining for a couple years.  My mind has been made up that there is something missing in life.  I don't know any Mason's but have met a Prince Hall Affiliate when I was Stationed in Maryland.  Lost his contact information though because I broke my phone and got a new one.  I am stationed at Ft. Hood and should be for a good amount of time.  Please contact me at aaron.rickert69@yahoo.com or reply to the thread.  I really want to get things started and have been ready.  Thanks


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you looking to go Prince Hall or "mainstream"? If you're unsure, I'd recommend meeting with Brethren from both Lodges and pick the one you're most comfortable with. 

http://grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodgelocator

If you search by county, select Bell and a handful of Lodges will pop up, along with their contact information.



For Prince Hall:

The following Prince Hall Affiliated Lodges are in the same county:

KILLEEN	242	NEW LIGHT	                (254) 690-3164	
KILLEEN	620	PRIDE OF KILLEEN	(254) 458-7147	

http://www.mwphglotx.org/

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wanttojoin said:


> My name is Aaron and have been thinking about joining for a couple years.



Just like Bro. Blake pointed out, need to decide if you are looking to join a Prince Hall or "mainstream" lodge.  If you are looking for "mainstream", I can get you in contact with a few Brothers that are from the lodge in Copperas Cove (Mt. Hiram #595) as I used to be a member there, and some Brothers from Killeen lodge.  

Good luck, and I'm sure you whichever path you decide to go down, I'm sure that you will appreciate making the choice to take on a Masonic journey.  I'll send you an email in case you don't get back on here.  There are also a couple of Brothers on here that are from Killeen as well, so hopefully they will see your post and make contact with you as well.


----------



## christopher felt (Jan 23, 2015)

can someone please explain to me the difference  between PH and "mainstream". I am very interested in joining Freemasonry and have been for a few years but just became open about it this year because this year i decided its time for a difference in my life


----------



## jwardl (Jan 23, 2015)

christopher felt said:


> can someone please explain to me the difference  between PH and "mainstream". I am very interested in joining Freemasonry and have been for a few years but just became open about it this year because this year i decided its time for a difference in my life



"Mainstream" is used for lack of a designation such as PH (Prince Hall). We also sometimes call ourselves "Blue Lodge."

I'm at work and don't have the time to write an expansive history and explanation, but essentially, these are two different jurisdictions or "flavors" of Masonry. Both are ultimately descended from the old Grand Lodge of England (now United Grand Lodge of England or UGLE) and were founded around the time of the American Revolution, but Prince Hall lodges started out as Masonry for African-Americans at a time when they found little welcome into existing lodges -- primarily due to racism but also the previous membership of some members to Irish military lodges (as the Irish fought on the side of the British during the Revolution).

For a long time, both jurisdictions were segregated. As times have changed, so have attitudes and you'll now find members of all races in lodges of both. However, you'll still find a majority racial representation in each. As time goes forward, this will continue to become less and less so.

Whatever your heritage, I urge you to disregard the old divisions and check into lodges of both jurisdictions, joining the one you feel most comfortable in. As a brother, it's what's INSIDE that counts.


----------



## DavidL (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello,I am also looking to join a MS Lodge in the Killeen area.Feel free to message me.Thanks...


----------

